# Should we put cats in cattery during building work?



## kahmac (Jun 30, 2009)

We are considering getting an extension and are worried that our cats will get so stressed that they run away. Has anyone else had this situation?

Thanks!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Personally , if you can find a cattery you trust , i probably would put them in for "day care" (8 - 5 pm ish) . Many catteries offer day care for this exact reason  That way you don't have to worry about them being scared but mostly for me, i would worry about workmen tripping over them , leaving doors open that could slam on them etc...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Agree ^^^^^ There have been many horror stories on the forum of cats being "let out" of rooms/scared witless by building work that I would not be willing to take the chance.If you have ,as said,a good local cattery I would book them in for day if possible,or total care while the work was going on.Good luck and I hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

Using the cattery during the day seems like a good idea if you are out at work all day or have young children so you can't spend extra time with the cats. I had a similar concern three years ago when getting work done but made the builders aware of the cats and how important they were to me. I have six kitties and they are all very different in how they react to people so I bought a shed and made it very luxurious, with beds, food, toys, cat nip and a cat flap well before the event. I would spend time out there with them and lock them in after giving them a tasty feed. When the builders came I locked them in for the first couple of days and let them watch the work through the window and on the third day when I thought they were more relaxed I left the cat flap open. It was funny watching their reaction. Some would hide and watch or one or two would be cheeky enough to come down when the builders were having a break to see what was happening. The one thing I would say is keep very involved with each stage of the build so that you know when you should keep the cats in. This would include lifting of dangerous weights, such as lintels, and deliveries, because of the serious risk of being run over or hurt. My builders were also told that they were to inform me when they were leaving the site as I needed to do a head count to make sure none of the cats were in their vechial. At the end of the working day I would lock all the cats up so the builders could clear up and leave without me worrying about them. Luckily they all come running when I shout "yum yums!" lol. I was lucky to have good builders.  However reading back on this I have just realised what a lot of extra work was involved in looking after my babies!  It might be easier to put them in day care! :biggrin5:


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

If you are having an extension built they should be fine for first few weeks whilst the block work is going up as long as they are shut SECURELY in a room with a litter tray and food/water - there shouldn't be much noise at that point
However when they knock through it might be an idea if you can afford it - to put them into a cattery for a few days as the hammering and dust is relentless (just been through similar)

PLEASE PLEASE make sure the room is secure - maybe add a temporary hook and eye just to make sure - and to make others think BEFORE they open it and cat legs it out past them
I have today spent frantic 1/2 hour thinking my cat Luna had got out thanks to a workman leaving the back door open - despite me telling him over and over to shut it!! - Luckily she was asleep in DD's room


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Also, of course, you need to take care when the quieter finishing off work, e.g. decorating, is taking place due to the toxicity of some chemicals to cats.


----------



## kahmac (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for the advice!

Unfortunately I haven't been able to find any good catteries near where we live - the nearest recommended ones are a good 20 miles or more away. The other problem is our house is quite open plan and apart from the bedrooms and bathroom there aren't any secure rooms.

As my cats are both very outdoorsy and get incredibly stressed if they are shut in for even one day it might be best to put them in a cattery for a few weeks - one which has some outside space. 

I think I'll start a separate thread asking for cattery recommendations!

Thanks


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I am having a bathroom refit - hopefully in May and I have decided to buy a temporary outside run which is being delivered this weekend, it's only 5x5x4 but if the weather is nice she will be able to go in that during the day while the workmen are in the house, that way she won't get stood on as she is quite nosey - and likes tape measures 

A larger enclosure or garden solution is also planned.


----------

